# Bass pic



## jackal_727

Caught this one fishing earlier this year. My personal best for Ohio. Used a orange/yellow buchertail with a fire tiger blade. measured almost 23 inches and weighed in right at 7lbs.


----------



## Rick Acker

Now that is a bucket mouth...Nice work!


----------



## Pellet_fire_177

Nice one!


----------

